# Looks like Summit County isn't just dry due to a lack of snow...



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh its _only _the war on drugs KC

by its very nature, with every bust there are 10 other suppliers eager to fill the void, (and charge top dollar)

coppers doing this only make it more of a seller's market!

just go ride before beasties start to confiscate powder of the crystaline aquatic variety!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha! Yeah, no doubt it's going to make the green a little harder to find around Scummit. I bet there are going to be a lot of resort bums making regular trips down to Denver this winter...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Xmas was always a time for drought of the party additives anyways.....

you just gotta stock up a few months in advance is all. the UK felt it really acutely coz of being an island and all


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like it's a good time to be a dope dealer in Denver; I'd be spending my weekends in Frisco if I was a supplier...
C7


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmmm, I don't live too far from there


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i need some green


----------

